# Marriage and incontinence (David Dickson)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2019)

_If no necessity lies upon them to marry, it is good and profitable not to marry, but where there is danger of sinning by incontinence, we are rather to eschew fornication and sin, than the danger of troubles in Marriage.

David Dickson, An exposition of all St. Paul’s epistles together with an explanation of those other epistles of the apostles St. James, Peter, John & Jude: wherein the sense of every chapter and verse is analytically unfolded and the text enlightened (London: Francis Eglesfield, 1659), p. 49._


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 13, 2019)

Tis no sin to wet your pants.  


Seriously, though, I think many young lustful men marry to curb lust and then find out that marriage is only a partial solution and the wife becomes an object to meet his needs mainly and not one to be loved. There are several reasons to marry, but this one reason (better to marry than to burn) should not be elevated as primary above the rest, those other reasons are also important. In several cases of weird men and even abusers, churches have advised the men to marry or counseled that, "he just needs a wife." Those poor women persuaded to marry then become a cure-all when the husband's problems ran so much deeper.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2019)

It is not a cure-all, but it is a natural and providential means of preventing uncleanness. Also, there is something weird going on with the OP. It keeps omitting the "_f" at the beginning and puts everything in italics._

Reactions: Like 1


----------

